# BMX goes Cruiser



## zurkoe (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi
Ich suche noch einige Parts für den stilgerechten Aufbau eines Electra-Cruisers.
Es ist ein sehr schönes Rad (Stahl natur, gebürstet), hat nur leider denn Nachteil, dass original eine Rücktrittbremse  verwendet wurde, d.h. am Rahmen sind keine Canti- bzw. U-Brake-Sockel angelötet. Daher suche ich nach einer alten Odyssey Pitbull o.ä..
Des Weiteren hätte ich gerne eine 3-teilige Kurbel. Wenn also jemand so etwas (auch Kurbel ohne Innenlager) an mich abtreten kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Harald


----------



## asco1 (9. Oktober 2003)

hi, schön von anderen Cruiser-freaks zu hören.

Wie wär's mit 'ner U-Brake-Plate und 'ner U-brake? *nur-mal-so-laut-gedacht*

Hab heute beim surfen auch 'ne V-Brake-Plate gefunden. Weiß jemand ob die was taugen?

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. Oktober 2003)

V-Brake Plates sind okay, am Besten mit zwei Kabelbindern auf jeder Seite zusätzlich fixieren...

Aber irgendwie gehört in meinen Augen keine V-Brake an einen schönen Cruiser...die idee mit der U Brake gefällt mir besser, oder auch einfach ne Caliper? Bremskraft ist doch (ma ehrlich) nebensaechlich bei nem Cruiser, ich würde mehr auf Stil/Echtheit achten...

Ne schwarze ACS Boa hätte ich noch hier...


----------



## big air Player (10. Oktober 2003)

Was sind denn V-Brake plates?


----------



## asco1 (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von big air Player _
> *Was sind denn V-Brake plates? *



das gleiche, wie U-brake-plates - nur halt für v-brakes


----------



## asco1 (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *V-Brake Plates sind okay, am Besten mit zwei Kabelbindern auf jeder Seite zusätzlich fixieren...*



GENAU DAS hatte ich mir auch gedacht - damit einem die Teile nich um die Ohren fliegen. Es summieren sich ja doch einige Kräfte .... Ich will die an mein BMX haben, weil ich vorn gar keine Bremse hab und hinten nur  Caliper-Schrott.





> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> Aber irgendwie gehört in meinen Augen keine V-Brake an einen schönen Cruiser...die idee mit der U Brake gefällt mir besser, oder auch einfach ne Caliper? Bremskraft ist doch (ma ehrlich) nebensaechlich bei nem Cruiser, ich würde mehr auf Stil/Echtheit achten...
> 
> Ne schwarze ACS Boa hätte ich noch hier... *



hmm - 'ne Boa hatte ich neulich auch noch (die mit der 10mm Achse) - dummerweise find' ich die net mehr   
Klar brauch' man an 'nem Cruiser eigentlich keine "High-End"-brakes ... aber ich -  zum Beispiel - hab am Cruiser vorn 'ne bent-springer-fork dran und daher vorn gar nix zum bremsen, deswegen hab' ich hinten V-brakes drauf, damit ich nich dauernd die Busse und LKWs übermangel'    - hab aber (zum Glück auch Cantisockel am Rahmen. 

Gibt's eigentlich eine deutsche Bezugsadresse für die V-brake-plates? Hab die bisher nur auf websites aus den staaten gefunden.

Cheers.
Basti a.k.a. asco1


----------



## zurkoe (12. Oktober 2003)

So, heute habe ich zum erstenmal Pics der neuen Odyssey Pitbull 2 im Inet gesehen. Die Dinger sehen ja furchbar aus! Die alten haben mir da besser gefallen, obwohl auch die nicht der Oberrenner waren.
Naja, ich habe noch eine alte Dia-Compe Caliper ausgegraben, die wird jetzt mal als erstes montiert. Vielleicht später dann eine AD 990 mit Plate.

Morgen wird der Cruiser abgeholt!
 

Harald


----------



## zurkoe (13. Oktober 2003)

Heute endlich das Radl abgeholt!
... und gleich die erste Enttäuschung:
die Verbindungsstrebe zw. den Sattelstreben, also dort, wo
man eine Caliper montieren könnte, liegt leider viel zu weit oben.
Da kommt keine Bremszange an die Felgen ran  
Wohl oder übel werde ich mir wohl Cantisockel anschweissen
lassen müssen. 
Naja, so isses dann wenigstens keine Behelfslösung.

Der Rohrsatz ist übrigens Cromo 4130, sagt jemandem das etwas? Qualität?

Achso: trotz der Bremsenprobleme gefällt mir das Rad sehr sehr gut!

Pics demnächst!


----------



## asco1 (15. Oktober 2003)

jou mah' ma pics! ... ich besorg' mir auch gerade 'nen Electra-Rahmen. 

Zu deinem Problem: Es gibt Caliper-Brakes mit recht langen Armen. Frage ist nur: sind die breit genug für die Reifen. Ich geh' mal davon aus, dass du ganz "cruiser-like" die 2.15'' Whitewall-Tires draufziehen willst, dann wird's knapp. Klar, die Aktion, Canti-Sockel dranzuschweißen ist schon die professionellere, vor allem, kannst du dann V-Brakes nutzen. Hab ich an meinem Schwinn auch dran. Das lohnt sich vor allem, weil ich vorn gar keine Brakes dran habe. 
Du kannst natürlich ach GANZ original 'ne Single-Speed-Rücktritt-Nabe benutzen. Da gibts sogar 144-Speichen radial-laced wheels. Sehen hammergeil aus und kosten "nur" ca, 160/Satz. 

Cheers.
Basti


----------



## Bremerhavener© (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zurkoe _
> *
> Der Rohrsatz ist übrigens Cromo 4130, sagt jemandem das etwas? Qualität?
> 
> *



DAS BESTE ROHR NACH MEINEM!   

mfg,
Der Wortspiel-König


----------



## zurkoe (15. Oktober 2003)

@asco1

Naja, eigentlich sollte das Rad eher im MTB-Stil aufgezogen werden, d.h. kein geschwungener Lenker und auch keine Whitewall-Reifen. Aber mal sehen. Bei diesen grossen Caliper-Bremsen hab ich etwas Bedenken wg. der Bremswirkung. Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Plate von der man die Sockel abschrauben kann um diese dann an eine Plate in entsprechender Grösse zu montieren.
Aber das ist alles Frickelarbeit und Notlösung. Ich werd mich mal informieren, was das anlöten kostet.

@Bremerhavener

auch aus Stahl, wa?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (15. Oktober 2003)

jou, über so'ne Karre im MTB-Stil hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht - aber da würde sich eher der Rahmen von BULLS oder der Paperboy von Electra anbieten. Die haben wenigstens schon BSA-Lager und CantiSockel und sind obendrein aus Alu. 
Anyway - mach ma Pics!


----------



## asco1 (19. Oktober 2003)

schon bilder gemacht? *rumzappel*


----------



## zurkoe (19. Oktober 2003)

Nee, noch nicht, dauert wg. fehlender Digicam wohl auch noch etwas. Kommen aber mit Sicherheit!


----------



## asco1 (5. November 2003)

und - hast' jetz welche? ... bin immernoch neugierig. ... .Ich bekomm' nächste Woche auch 'nen Electra-Rahmen.  *froi*


----------



## zurkoe (8. November 2003)

Immer noch nix am Start!
Aber kommt noch, kommt noch.

Pics von Deinem Electra bitte auch (hier) posten!


----------



## zurkoe (8. November 2003)

Grad war ein Kumpel zufällig mit Kamera da,
hier ein erster Eindruck:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (10. November 2003)

uh - NICE! .. zwar kein "klassischer" Frame - aber nett anzuschaun. 
Brauchst' noch fettere Reifen dran. 

hier is mein momentanes Daily - Schwinn-Frame, MoonBar und 24x3 Felt ThickBricks. ... ich warte noch auf meinen Electra-Frame - dann gibts neue Bilder.


----------



## asco1 (12. Dezember 2003)

so, hab gestern schnell den Electra Frame zusammengefrickelt.


----------



## zurkoe (12. Dezember 2003)

Diese Gabel!

Welches Modell von Electra isses denn? Dachte zunächst, es wäre das gleiche wie meins. Aber einige Unterschiede lassen sich doch schon erkennen.
Eigentlich ist dieser Rahmen imo für eine solche Gabel noch zu sehr an der klassischen Diamant-Form orientiert. 
Ich weiss, Du hast da passendere Sachen 

Gut gefällt mir allerdings das Schwinn, von wann ist denn der Rahmen, bei ebay waren vor nicht allzu langer Zeit zwei Räder in dieser Form (Dahmenrahmen eben) gut erhalten und original aufgebaut, wenn ich mich recht erinnere von ´65?
Startpreis allerdings 250 Euro!


Hab mein Cruiser-Projekt auf näxtes Frühjahr verschoben. Ein Rahmenbauer hier in Köln lötet mir für 35 Euronen Cantisockel hinten an die Sattenstreben, ich denke der Preis ist ok. Wenn möglich lass ich die Sockel an die Unterseite der Streben montieren, dass stört weniger die geschwungene Optik!


----------



## asco1 (13. Dezember 2003)

hmmm ... des is'n Electra Classic DeLuxe Rahmen. Das is eigentlich die "klassische" Cruiser-Form. Die Gabel ist eine Chrome-Bent-Fork with twisted support bars. Hab ich seinerzeit aus Amerikanien importiert - seitdem hasse ich Speditionen und den Zoll    ... soviel dazu. 

noch geiler sind eigentlich nur die:






Dyno Roadster Replica-frame (originale Dynos sind nicht zu bezahlen (EUR 500 aufwärts)

oder die:






Leider sind beide in Europa nicht erhältlich und die shipping Kosten für einen Rahmen sind mir einfach zu hoch. 

Da bleibe ich doch lieber beim klassischen Cruiser-Design oder bau' mir meine Rahmen selber.  

Der Damen-Schwinn ist Baujahr 2001. Hab halt "nur" vorn am Rahmen und unterm Sattel was zugeschweißt - der Optik halber.
Sind im Grunde auch ganz geil, die Damenrahmen, aber sehen halt doch irgendwie nach "Oma-Bike" aus. Deshalb wollte ich den unbedingt durch einen Herren-Cruiser-Rahmen ersetzen. 

gibt aber noch coolere Damen-Rahmen von Electra z.B.










oder von Nirve:





(mit HelloKitty Lackierung und HelloKitty-Profil in den Reifen)

oder von Dyno:






mein absoluter Traum-Rahmen von Dyno (neben dem Roadster-Frame) ist aber der hier:






*sabber*

Der Deal mit den Canti-Sockeln hört sich sehr fair an. Idee: was hälts du davon, die auf die Kettenstrebe löten zu lassen (gleich hinter dem Tretlager), wie bei vielen BMX? dort stören sie (IMHO) noch weniger die Gesamtoptik. Just a thought.  

O.K. .... happy cruizing dann noch .....

btw: check out http://customcruiser.de .......... (dies ist eine versteckte Einladung  ) ..... es werden wohl auch einige BMXer mitfahren. .....

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## zurkoe (16. Dezember 2003)

Genau, in den grünen Rahmen ganz oben könnte ich mir die Gabel auch ganz gut vorstellen. 

Zu den Cantis, ich denke auf, bzw. unter den Kettenstreben wird´s hakelig. Imo wurden da nur U-Brakes montiert, die ja einen geringeren Aktionradius haben (sag ich jetz mal so). Aber Cantis, ich weiss nicht...

Der Eisbein-Kruise hört sich gut an, wird der von Eurer Truppe (lowrider.de) an den Start gebracht? Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob´s bis Februar was wird , mit meinen Cruiser, mal schaun, aber im Laufe des Jahres sind doch sicher noch einige andere Treffen geplant, gelle?!

Gruss
Harald


----------



## asco1 (16. Dezember 2003)

jou - bin gerade mit den Junx in Kanada am verhandeln, für wieviel die mir so'nen Dyno-Replica-frame rüberschicken. Rahmen kostet $ 115,- ... jetzt verhandeln wir noch die Shipping-Kosten .... aber dann... *sabber* .... 

bremsenprob:
hmm ... und warum dann keine U-Brake-Sockel drauf(f)löten  und U-Brakes montieren? .. Nur so'ne Idee - ich finde halt den Schwung des Hinterbaus so nice - da stören Bremsen halt die Optik. .... 


EisbeinCruise:
Tjou, das war so'ne Idee von 'nem Kumpel und mir. Naja - eigentlich mehr seine Idee und ich helfe jetzt mit, die zu promoten. Bisher haben sich schon ca. 20 leute fest angemeldet - ich wage gar nicht dran zu denken, wieviele das werden könnten. Habe allein hier in der Kleinstadt Wernigerode ca. 80 Flyer verteilt - alle innerhalb von 2 Wochen weg. *wunder*
Naja - wird schon geil werden - Bilder gibts dann auf http://www.customcruiser.de .... 
Treffentechnisch wird nächstes Jahr eh einiges gehen. Cruiser-Meeting in Steinhude, Dresden, Hannover, Hamburg, .... im sommer fahren wir auch zu einem Meeting nach Amsterdam - und fahren heisst FAHREN!       

Anyway - wäre schön, Dich ma zu treffen.

Cheers!  

basti


----------



## zurkoe (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von asco1 _
> *
> bremsenprob:
> hmm ... und warum dann keine U-Brake-Sockel drauf(f)löten  und U-Brakes montieren? .. Nur so'ne Idee - ich finde halt den Schwung des Hinterbaus so nice - da stören Bremsen halt die Optik. ....
> ...



Hm, die werden ja eigentlich "nur" noch an BMX verbaut, aber Du hast recht, ein Rahmenbauer müsste sowas auftreiben können.

Herrgott!!! Irgendwie ist mir das entfallen, ich dachte, weil schon seit Jahren nicht mahr an MTB gelötet  

Da fällt mir ein...
Mein altes Herrenrad aus den 50ern, mit Sachs-Torpedo 3-Gang Mod. 55 (Du weisst was ich meine!) und weissen Magura-Drehschaltgriffen und Holzschutzblechen

...und Rollercams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh 
(ruhig Harald, immer mit der Ruhe)

Welten tun sich auf!

Zurück zur Sache...
Noch ist ja nichts verlötet und über die Feiertage werde ich mir mal Gedanken machen.

Mit Hnnover muss ich echt mal schaun, fahrbereit ist der Cruiser ja, aber... Du kennst das ja  

Wir bleiben in Kontakt!
Guts Nächtle

Harald


----------



## asco1 (16. Dezember 2003)

*zurücklehn* *zufriedengrins* .... way to go buddy! ....


----------



## dagamba (7. Juni 2005)

Hi, ihr. Grad auf Eure - etwas ältere-  Diskussion gestoßen. Hab mir aus nem Bulls-Rahmen nen Cruiser mit Rohloff-Nabe im MTB style aufgebaut. Schmeiß den Rahmen aber demnäxt raus, denn die Rohre sind zu fett. Sieht einfach nicht nach echtem Cruiser aus.

Und: ELECTRA VERKAUFT DIE LETZTEN PAPERBOY FRAMES!!!! Gibt's nur in USA und kosten 99 $!!!! Also ich schlag jetzt zu und hau meinen schweren, fetten Bulls-Rahmen raus!

Zurkoe: Haste geschafft, Deinen Frame so aufzubau'n, wie Du wolltest?

Von mir gibt's Bilder, wenn ich das Bike endlich hier hab (bin grad nach KOPENHAGEN gezogen. mann, is das ne coole Stadt!).

Ma schau'n, ob ihr noch existiert...


----------



## asco1 (29. Januar 2006)

LOL - schon wieder 'n halbes Jahr her? *grab*

also: ich existiere noch - und bastel' immernoch. 

wie schaut's bei Euch aus? 

ach ja - kommendes Wochenende (erstes Februarwochenende) in Hannover - 3rd annual EisbeinCruise! 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (30. Januar 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL - schon wieder 'n halbes Jahr her? *grab*
> 
> also: ich existiere noch - und bastel' immernoch.
> 
> ...



Bei mir gehn leider andere Projekte vor. Mein Cruiser (s.o.) oder besser gesagt, der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## asco1 (30. Januar 2006)

*grmpf* Schade - was willst' haben für das Baby?


----------



## zurkoe (31. Januar 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> *grmpf* Schade - was willst' haben für das Baby?



99 , dabei wären noch ein Cruiserlenker (nicht der abgebildete), Tretlager/Kurbeln und der Vorbau


----------

